# AVI Problem oder AVI zu Mpeg konvertieren!?



## liquidbeats (2. März 2004)

*Ich habe da ein Kleines movie das ich hier als *.AVI auf der HDD Rumfliegen habe.
als ich versucht habe das mit dem Mediaplayer abzuspielen, bekam ich Übelste verzerrungen zu Gesicht, worauf hin ich Tsunamifilterpack mit allen  Inhalt Installiert hatte.
Das Problem war somit behoben. Versuch ich diese File als VCD oder SVCD auf eine DISK zu hauen  habe ich auf dem Fernsehr genau das Gleich wie bei dem Mediaplayer vor der Tsunami Filterpack Installation.

Woran liegt das ?
wie kann ich das Beheben oder muss ich das kleine Filmchen in MPEG konvertieren 
wenn in MPEG konvertieren mit welchem Programm. ich habe diesbezüglich im netz gesucht, und was ich gefunden habe war müll (Letzlich wurden  nur  knapp 60 sec. kodiert der rest wurde abgeschnitten).


MFG:Andy*


----------



## prax (18. April 2004)

Also ich benutze ein programm das heißt winDVD Creator und das ist ganz gut (leider nicht freeware). aber ich glaube dass es was mit den videostandards in den usa und europa zu tun hat ist aber nur ne klitze kleine vermutung die auf keiner sinnvollen denkprozedur basiert.


----------



## pdatrain (19. April 2004)

Du mir dummen Mensch erkläre was ubelste Verzerrung am sein tut?


----------



## prax (20. April 2004)

Tja ich weiß Verzerrung am Haus in der Wasserlacke und sprechen muss schreiben einmal sagen.


----------



## KlyX (21. April 2004)

Also fürs umcodieren benutze ich seit einiger Zeit EOVideo. Das Ding ist ebenfalls nicht gratis, aber konvertiert alles in Alles, sofern man die nötigen Codecs installiert hat (sogar Quicktime).


----------



## liquidbeats (22. April 2004)

*...*

Ich Danke euch für die Antworten =)
Werde das mal Testen und Hoffen das es irgend wie Funktioniert.

Für die Nicht Kostenlose Programme werde ich mir einfach mal eine Demo ziehen, Sofern vorhanden.

Danke euch

Gruß Andy.C


----------

